# 10.1-RELEASE p30



## bsd777 (Mar 9, 2016)

Dear All,

I'm a little bit confused... If I look through the security advisories I see that the latest patch for 10.1 is p29. However, if I look at the source code then I see commit 296341 and it looks like the most recent patch is p30.

Is it safe to upgrade from sources to 10.1-RELEASE p30 or something went wrong and the latest security advisory is not on the website for a reason.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 9, 2016)

The last update didn't update the kernel. So the kernel's version (what you see with `uname -a`) isn't updated. Use freebsd-version(8):

```
root@c1:~# freebsd-version -uk
10.1-RELEASE-p26
10.1-RELEASE-p30
```

There are also some issues with the last OpenSSL update. Something got screwed up somewhere. I would wait with updating until the smoke clears.


----------



## bsd777 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you! I will wait with updating to p30 for now.

P.S. I always update from sources and my kernel version is currently 10.1-RELEASE-p29.


----------

